# milling pictures



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

milling some oak. white oak maybe? im using a monkforssagar 1.25 wode "0.041 thick and "7/8 pitch blade. its Swedish steel acording to the dealer


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Awesome midGA. 
Looks good. Nice mill. Looks like your a true sawyer now. Thumbs up!!!!!
Are you quarter sawing that oak?


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

no lets get plain sawing down first.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

That spalted oak looks good.

Those Munsfers ??? blades (I can't spell it either LOL) are good blades, I've just swapped to them. They are a higher grade of steel and actually require a higher torque spec. than the Hud-son/woodmizer blade. My blade sharpener had been telling me how much better they were (I couldn't believe that much difference just by changing brands)( DON'T get me wrong, Woodmizer has good blades and has done abundance of growth for the small mill industry) I went from around suggested 24,000 psi???(woodmizer reps couldn't give me an consistant number) to suggested 32-35,000 psi with the Munsfers. That's why I got the blade tensioner guage by Lennox to set them correctly. Improved my saw by 100%, blades cut better and should cut longer between changes. Mine weren't tight enough with Hud-son suggested specs of 30-35 ft/lbs of torque( for the hud/woodmizer blde) causing slower cutting speeds and a slight knot could cause a wave in the board.

We like them pics, keep them coming and enjoy the sawing.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

I think long term your gonna want to pour concrete and get her bolted down. Mine was vibrating off the 6"x 's. But it all comes with time enjoy your victory.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

some white oak ive done. a viedo on the way. i apologize for the pic being sideways


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

http://youtu.be/q-E_3phembQ


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice! Hey MidGA I have no idea how your guide bearing are but if their anything like the sealed bearings on my Timberking stock up on them because mine eats bearings. On the Timberking I believe your suppose to pick out the inner seal on the stacked guide bearings in order for the grease to flow though. I no longer do this I don't even grease them. The grease even a half pump seems to push the seal out just enough to get it packed with sawdust. I've tried different brands plastic seals, metal seals. Greasing them not greasing them. What I do now is just check them before I start and replace whatever ones have seized or are missing seals. Sorry if this does not apply or if you already know this. No one told me this and I thought I was messing up. Anyway thanks for the pic/vid. Glad you got her all sorted out. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

You've been busy...you must have it going good now. Hud-son's pillar bearings usually don't give trouble due to their double design....now the thrust blade guide bearing they use is cheap.... I finally started buying an high grade one locally and stopped the failure issue.

Have fun sawing.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous day in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

Tim you've got a Timberking right? What brand bearing are you using? And how many hours are you getting out of them?


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Great to see you got it all worked out :thumbsup: Now you know the saw is good and more importantly, you know how to keep it good.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

zbohm, I have a Hud-son Farmboss 36.....I don't recall what brand bearing. I have a local bearing distributing company that I buy from...Motion Industries....I just tell them "I don't want a cheap bearing, I want a quality long lasting bearing" and give them the premium price. There are criterias that make a bearing fail...some are design of machine...quality of bearing...improper maintainance....abuse in use...or all the above. Hud-son's bandwheel (pillar block) bearings hold up good....the bandblade bearing stinks (IT'S A CHEAP THROW AWAY)...It does catch alot of spin time as blade gets duller AND lack of correct psi on blade.

zbohm, have you double checked their specs on how and where guide is to be set at. If your putting too much down pressure (excess below the true alignment off the bottom of bandwheels) this will cause premature failure. Hud-son's don't use them in the same design as timberking, cooks, woodmizer. I changed mine over...I like the roller over the shoes. From my study I've seen specs from 1/16" to 1/4" below bottom of wheels. I've noticed some are using a larger roller now which = less rpm on it and the bearing.

Have a Blessed and Prosperous evening in Jesus's Awesome Love,
Tim


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

here are pics of the log loading aparatus i have set up and the nail i hit today.


----------



## zbohm (Dec 30, 2012)

TT I told the guy over at Atlantic Drives & Bearings the same thing. I use them on a regular basis for all the farm equipment, very knowledgable guy. Anyway I run about <1/8" deflection on the lead which if its not in the manual then someone that runs a Timberking told me that. Anyway the thing cuts like a dream but bearing failure is the only complaint I've got. Oh well it's still cheaper than buying lumber.


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

Get used to nails. It's part of the job. I have a job coming up to cut a load of walnut that was removed from city streets. I'm looking forward to it because the logs are BIG but at the same time afraid of what I will find in them.


----------

